# WES Report Query



## camanpreet (Aug 29, 2013)

I have submitted documents for WES evaluation on 11.06.2014 from India and got confirmation they received on 13.06.2014. 

I got email that WES report will be available in 20 Business day as compared to earlier 10 Business Day.

20 business days as well as Wes site estimated date of 16.07.2014 as lapsed. I wrote email that both dates have lapsed can you please update on matter and I am still awaiting the response.


Can anybody help how much time its taking normally or they are taking too much time for my report ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think they deliver as promised, as their website states 20 business days for FSW application.


> WES prepares your credential assessment in 20 business days, upon receipt and approval of all documents and payment in full.


Do you have a website where it says it would only take 10 business days for FSW credential assessment?

Also, take into account that there are only maximum 5 business days in a week minus holidays.


----------



## camanpreet (Aug 29, 2013)

My point is 20 business day has lapsed as well as WES estimated date of 16.07.2014 has lapsed. But their website still says evaluation in progress. Its very hard to understand id my case taking time or its normal delay on their point.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe some of the documents were not clear to them? Can you get in touch with WES?
If they say 20 business days and you gave them all the documents they needed in the way they requested, they should deliver on time. I would ask for a refund if that's not the case.
Is your profession very cap sensitive?


----------



## camanpreet (Aug 29, 2013)

I think my cap is sensitive one. I am applying Investment and Financial Analyst. WES showed my all documents are fine and are in line with expectation.

I have failed to understand I have mailed the query of delay. They replied they have taken issue with concerned department and will revert.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

camanpreet said:


> My point is 20 business day has lapsed as well as WES estimated date of 16.07.2014 has lapsed. But their website still says evaluation in progress. Its very hard to understand id my case taking time or its normal delay on their point.



Did you consider that they might just be really busy or that some of your documents weren't clear?


----------

